# hermit crabs anyone?



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

anyone got a hermitcrab  , i do , and i wanted to see how many betta ppls have hermitcrabs along with bettas , not same tank , that would be disaster , he would drownd lol mine is juji:lol: and my sister got him on the beach for me so hes quite lazy and shy what about u guys , i have had 4 hermit crabs in the past , i got princess and pearl pearl died , then later i got bigboy and shelby shelby died later than pearl , then bigboy died because he probably wasnt eating , he was big and shy , and he wouldnt change his shell , then princess was alone , and finaly died of old age :-( but know i have juji and everythings ok


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I had 2 female hermits Alex and Melissa (Al & Mel)
They were really friendly and I miss them, but after 4 years they died :-/


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

4 years is like the point of long life mine died at that age too


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hermit crabs generally live at least 10 years, most often 15-30 years. Some have been known to reach 50. 
They are a long lived animal if you take care of them properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes i own hermit crabs and please research more about them. There lifespan is 50 years not 4. Plz look through this care sheet, http://www.hermitcrabparadise.com/crabcare/

Its realy sad about hermit crabs, most people dont even know they NEED saltwater to live


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

well in a very not heated un profeshional cage i had mine for 4 or 5 , i was like 6 when i got them and know im 11 so im responsible


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Can you plz awnser these questions.

Whats the temp and humidity of the tank?
size of the tank?
what water are you useing?
are u useing saltwater made for saltwater fish?
what substrait are u useing?
what do you feed them?
Please do take the time to awnser these questions


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They said they had hermit crabs years ago I think.. :s

Anyways, my next tank will hopefully either be a hermie or moon crab (which is a relative) tank. I'm pretty pumped for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

Whats the temp and humidity of the tank? i dont know 
size of the tank? a lil bigger than my fish tank 
what water are you useing? hes not an underwater animal but i get watter from sink and mix a lil salt in it 
are u useing saltwater made for saltwater fish? no 
what substrait are u useing? what 
what do you feed them? normal hermit food , i only have 1 tho right know silly


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hermit crabs should have a mix of sand and high humidity retaining substrate (such as bed a beast). They also need a heated environment, they are tropical animals.
They need BOTH fresh water (dechlorinated) AND salt water. Table salt is bad, the anti caking agents are toxic, as is aquarium salt as it does not contain true marine mineral amounts.
Hermit crab food really isn't a good idea, you are better feeding a wide range of fresh foods. Hermits love variety.
In the wild hermit crabs travel in huge colonies of up to 100 crabs. This is because it makes it easier for them to find new shells, often they will all start switching shells at once. A lone hermit crab is not a happy animal, the larger the group the better. "2 crabs does not a colony make."
Of course you should have at least a 10 gallon tank for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

ootfifawithbubba said:


> Whats the temp and humidity of the tank? i dont know You need to know the temp/humidity, The humidity has to be 76-80% and the temp should be 78-80 on the warm side and 74-75 on the cold side.
> size of the tank? a lil bigger than my fish tank How big is your fish tank?
> what water are you useing? hes not an underwater animal but i get watter from sink and mix a lil salt in it. Do not mix salt that we eat in with the water, the salt we eat is toxic to hermit crabs.
> are u useing saltwater made for saltwater fish? no This is a MUST you must have 1 bowl of saltwater (with saltwater made for saltwater fish) and one bowl of pure freshwater.
> ...


 Please try and do a few things that i listed above


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

i feed coconut and 2 tipes of hermi food , a long time ago i had sand and heater and heat humidity tempature taker but i dont have them know , dont worry my guy is gona be ok and i dont use aquarium salt i use sea salt that i got at petstore for hermi crabs so


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Hermit crabs should have a mix of sand and high humidity retaining substrate (such as bed a beast). They also need a heated environment, they are tropical animals.
> They need BOTH fresh water (dechlorinated) AND salt water. Table salt is bad, the anti caking agents are toxic, as is aquarium salt as it does not contain true marine mineral amounts.
> Hermit crab food really isn't a good idea, you are better feeding a wide range of fresh foods. Hermits love variety.
> In the wild hermit crabs travel in huge colonies of up to 100 crabs. This is because it makes it easier for them to find new shells, often they will all start switching shells at once. A lone hermit crab is not a happy animal, the larger the group the better. "2 crabs does not a colony make."
> ...


WOW good job. I am realy happy that you know so much about hermit crabs:thumbsup: Atleast now i know some people know how to care for them.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

i take care of him well ok so why u tellin me what to do i reaserch whenever i get a pet or pet bug thats how i got here kay so this was just a thread to see how many hermi lovers are on the betta form not for people to boss me around on what i allready know , people who are freindly on this thread , thanks for not tellin me what to do


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

if you know how to care for hermit crabs then why aren't you careing for them correct?


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

Because im geting the stuff he needs right know im on mobile sorry for caps im on mobile as i said and my thing wont turn caps off


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey cool it dont show caps on here


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

These people are just interested in the well being of your hermit crab. They are not bossing you around. They just want to make sure your crab and you will enjoy a long time together. Were pet lovers.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The whole point of being on a forum is to learn new things and educate people. Everyone is most interested in the well being of the animal, whether it fish or crab or whatever.
If we hear something being done wrong, we are inclined to point it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

+1
on what Olympia said


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

+1 to Olympia to.


----------

